# Delivered my first baby....In the jail



## Grady_emt (Oct 22, 2008)

So the other morning about 45 minutes to shift change, we get a call to the City Jail (not county lockup or The Fed) for a female in labor in the sallyport.  4 minutes later we are pulling up the the sallyport and the doors are already upen and Corrections officers waving us in (normally closed and we have to call the control center and get buzzed in).  We pull on in the sallyport, throw it in park, turn the truck off so we don't fumigate the building with diesel exhaust, grab the strether, jump bag, and 02.   Everyone seems to be a little antsy for our usual calls at the ACDC.

We pick up our escort and jump on the elevator, cause she ain't in the sallyport, but up on the floor, they jsut wanted us to come to the sallyport (uh, duh!!!  ).  On the ride up the the women's floor, I can hear the officers radio with someone yelling "where's Grady at?  This baby's a coming, where's Grady at?"  He calls back that we are in the elevator and will be there momentarily.  We arrive on the women's floor and can instantly hear blood curdling screams, and the ruckus of the non-pregnant inmates banging on cell doors, "Hey Mr Grady Man!", and the usual nonsense associated with a jail run.

We stroll across the floor of the cell block to the pt's cell and find her sitting across her bed with legs spread and heels dug into the frame rail, "water" and blood all over the floor.  Since I hadnt delivered a baby yet, my partner said go on in, i'll get the stretcher ready.  I grab the OB kit, and as I walk into view, low and behold, this baby is a coming, its head is already out.  I holler for my partner and so she opens the kit while I start supporting baby.  As he slides out a little more, I noticed that the umbilical cord was around his neck.  Gently worked a little slack into it, then slipped it over his head, followed with a little suctioning and he lets out a little whimper.  Meanwhile we start working him on out, and after a minute, he's free.  Clamp off, cut the cord and I take him to the stretcher and start warming him up, stimulating him and wrapping up in the space blanket thingy and a few sheets, and hand him off to a corrections officer to hold while I go check on momma.  She's cleaned up and good to go, so we help her onto the stretcher, and then let her hold baby down to the truck.

Load her up, and 4 minutes later arrive at the hospital's LnD entrance, and when we arrived up on the floor they were quite surprised as when we tried to call a report in, no-one answered the phone.  We give a report and pass off care of momma and healthy baby boy to the LnD staff and went back inservice.


So yes, my first field delivery was at the City Jail


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice, and congratz on the smooth delivery (circumstance and cord-wrap aside)

(I swear, some people will do just about anything to get out of jail lol)


----------



## firecoins (Oct 22, 2008)

This past friday I has a sick woman who was 2 months pregnant in jail.  She was in jail for less than 2 months.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 22, 2008)

firecoins said:


> This past friday I has a sick woman who was 2 months pregnant in jail.  She was in jail for less than 2 months.



" I swear honey, it's yours.. honest! I've been in jail, how could it be anyone else's?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 22, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> " I swear honey, it's yours.. honest! I've been in jail, how could it be anyone else's?



lol  I could see that happening.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats on a smooth delivery!  I had my first one a few months ago.  Isn't it nice to have a "happy" run instead of someone sick, injured, etc?  (Don't get me wrong, I do love what I do.)  Enjoy the feeling of catching that little boy!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2008)

*Hahaha! Way to go!*

Maybe we need to draw some pictures about a sallyport etc???
With the absolute absence of power invested in me like Enron stock, I dub thee an "Honorary Jail EMT, First Drawer"!!

Uh, you didn'y make my mistake and leave the scalpel behind, did you?

PS: In our jail, every time a mom delivers on premises they fire the nurse, the nurse sues, and years later the County pays up.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 23, 2008)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## emtashleyb (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome congrats!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrat's ! 

We have a women's prison in our service area. We routinely deliver babies that was magically conceived while in prison (no, the do not have conjugal visits) as well some neonates are under the influence of drugs... go figure!!

R/r 911


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 23, 2008)

AWESOME GRADY!!  Congrats and what a great job!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 23, 2008)

*Rid, didn't you know....?*

Orange jumpsuits cause parthenogenesis, and drug addiction causes delayed conception.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job, we are just going over obstetrics in class.  Our instructor who has been a paramedic since 1997, hasn't ever delivered a baby in the field.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 24, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> We have a women's prison in our service area. We routinely deliver babies that was magically conceived while in prison (R/r 911



How do the correctional officers explain that one?


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## sixmaybemore (Nov 10, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> " I swear honey, it's yours.. honest! I've been in jail, how could it be anyone else's?




Oh dear! 

Yeah, that's some serious 'splainin to do right there!


----------

